
Armed Russian robocops to defend missile bases - adrianhoward
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22229664.400-armed-russian-robocops-to-defend-missile-bases.html
======
gus_massa
It’s not a “Robocop” unless it has a human brain inside. It’s also not a
“drone” (with the current definition of drone) because nobody is controlling
it remotely. It’s apparently simply a robot with a gun and a switch “Patrol
only/Fire at will”.

Better title: “Armed Russian robot to defend missile bases”

